# Wolves



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

What is everyones opion on Michigan's wolves and their effect on our deer heard and hunting? In my town (in the UP) this is a continual topic of discussion since the wolves are seen more and more by the people here. Minnesota has many wolves and the people I know that live there state it has hurt their deer heard and hunting considerably.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

At first, I thought it would be cool to share the woods with this ultimate predator. But now that I'm starting to hear the stories about them, I'm not so sure.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Yes I am guilty of romancing the idea of woods with wolves.Now we have to assess the real impact.Did we make a mistake?If so we will have a tougher time convincing people to allow some sort of a control measure,than we had convincing people we really need them.I think the people who live in the area should have a bigger voice as to what happens in the surronding areas.


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

You have a point ther trout. Its not even nice having them here in the U.P. there not afraid of humans they follow you around like your their prey


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'd be more than a little scared walking in the dark to my blind in the morning knowing they were around.


----------



## DAVER (Jan 18, 2000)

Birddog, Thats just it, You or I COULD be their prey!! DAVER


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks for the input everyone. I personally love wolves, I have pictures and that of them, BUT I do not want them where I live. They do not seem to be afraid of humans like most other wild animals. My husband encountered the pack here during hunting season. He said several of them charged at his hunting blind. Hes a resorceful man and handled the situation to scare them off. Because of our warm weather he exspected to see a bear looking for food but not wolves. The pack here is relatively new and they already had pups. Many people have seen this pack. Theres not much that would truely frighten me in the woods but I think coming face to face with a wolf would do it, if I didn't have a gun with me. Most wild animals including bear you stand a good chance of scaring off but from the sound of things that prob. won't work with a wolf. I guess I'll have to do some homework on this so I can be an informed huntress when out in the woods alone. Born


----------



## Yooper (Feb 1, 2000)

The wolves in the UP definitely don't seem to be afraid of humans, I have heard of people seeing them walking along roads, apparently looking for road kills, the vehicles get very close to them and they don't run into the woods. I wonder how much damage they are going to do now that the deer are in the deer yards ?


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

Yooper I think the deer yards are probably getting worked over pretty good. I have noticed myself that the wolves are not in the areas they where earllier but neither are the deer. So i would bet if you where to go into one of these deer yards you would see that the wolves are there to.


----------

